# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Sperma pijnlijk?

## Enna

Het is niet echt een super groot probleem, maar ik vraag me er wel eens over af waar het van komt.
Het is misschien een beetje een gekke vraag.
Wanneer m`n vriend in me klaarkomt, ontstaat er zo`n 2/3 minuten daarna een ontzettend brandend gevoel. Ik heb dan de neiging alles (sperma dus) er zo snel mogelijk en zo veel als eruit te willen hebben, en ga dan naar de wc.
Als hij in me klaar is gekomen kan ik daarna geen sex meer hebben omdat het pijnlijk en 'erg' onprettig is. Als hij niet in me klaarkomt of als we een condoom gebruiken, heb ik daar totaal geen last van.
Is dit iets wat veel vrouwen hebben?
Ik vind het wel jammer want opzichzelf vind ik het heel fijn om zonder condoom te vrijen, en het klaarkomen (van hem) ook.

Groetjes,
Enna.

----------


## Nikky278

Kijk ook even bij de topic van Meiss "Pijn na de sex". Staat ook bij seksualiteit>vrouwen, 13e topic van boven. Het komt vaker voor, maar we weten niet zeker wat het is. Het zou te maken kunnen hebben met de zuurgraad van het sperma...

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

ik weet idd ook niet precies waar het zou van kunnen komen, ikzelf heb er geen last van, heel int begin wel last van gehad, maar was na een paar x over, als het echt niet over zou kunnen gaan moet je miss eens proberen om je vriend ergens anders overheen te laten klaarkomen, bijv over je buik, of gezicht (in het geval van doorslikken ens...)
verder weet ik iig niet echt een oplossing om geen pijn te krijgen,

suc6 
xxx

----------


## meiss

Hee,
idd zie mijn topic.
ik heb hier dus ook last van, iig .. in het begin.
Ik kreeg een goeie tip over het schoonspoelen met water na de seks.
Dat je het water uit de douchekop op je vagina richt en het zachtjes schoonmaakt.
Dit heeft bij mij echt geholpen!! Ik voelde er echt niks meer van daarna!
geen brandend gevoel meer.
Je kan het proberen!
Ik vrij liever ook zonder condoom.
Ik heb er de laatste tijd ook bijna geen last meer van, van dat brandende gevoel.
Maar je bent in ieder geval niet de de enige Enna!
Wel meer vrouwen hebben het of hebben het gehad!

gr.

----------

